# Plant Weights



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Ok guys, you know those weights that all LFS's wrap plants in? I wish I would have kept them, cuz now I want to try weighing my rotalla walichi down instead of uprooting it every week. It grows like a friggin' weed in my tank. 

I think that if I wrap the plants up and drop them in the tank that maintainance will be much easier. Does anyone know where I can get something like those metal weights or do I need to go to a LFS?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Look on eBay for lead weights. I'm not sure if they're lead, actually. They come in 10 feet bunchs or something like that. You can just cut them up and wrap them around the end of your plants. =)


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

There were some suggestions in this recent thread such as lead free solder which you should be able to find locally.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/32989-plant-anchors.html?highlight=plant+weights


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

you can get them from Pet Supplies & Pet Products: The Pet Supply and Product Choice - Drs Foster & Smith
but with shipping, it probably wouldn't be cost effective unless you were picking up other items also. 
you can always ask the lfs if they have any extras.

edit: nevermind. i've seen them on the site before but i just tried to find a link and looks like they dont have them anymore.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I think the lead free solder is probably the best idea I've gotten from anyone all day. Using it would kill two birds with one stone: weight your plants down and keep lead out of your tank. If you need it flat like the weights from your LFS, put the solder on a hard flat surface and smash it flat with a hammer.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I found some wing nuts and used those to weight the plants down. I twist a few stems together and thread them into the wing nuts. Works like a charm! Plus they are stainless steel.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

Just ask for the at the LFS. I have never had a problem with getting some. 

MAHA


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've seen them for sale at Petco. The same thing they get on their plants.


----------

